# Sewer Not Opening



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ok today i was on a rod job for about lets say 7 hrs trying to open up this damm sewer from from the clean out. the only issue is.. and i never in all my times seen this happen.. at the man hole in front of the house.. the outlet actually is dead center of the manhole so i can see the output line.. how ever i put my cable in from the clean out run it.. goes into the man hole.. yet the line is not opening. not a ounce of water came out.. only my 3 1/2 cutter no roots, no toilet paper, no mudd.. nothing .. gots me stumped. any clue? besides camera?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Need some more info. Do you feel anything? Does the cable look clean when it shows up in the manhole? Is it clean when you pull it back? Is working from the manhole, back towards the house an option? 


Without knowing anything else about it, I'd say JET IT.








Paul


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you ever used a flush bag?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You didn't try a pressure bag?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Have you ever used a flush bag?


Lol, you beat me by one second.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Need some more info. Do you feel anything? Does the cable look clean when it shows up in the manhole? Is it clean when you pull it back? Is working from the manhole, back towards the house an option?
> 
> 
> Without knowing anything else about it, I'd say JET IT.
> ...


yes i did feel a issue about at the curb. there is something strange on this sewer. but after a little pushing i get it thru.. how ever the part that stumps me is when it comes thru to the man hole no water comes with it.. so even if it is clogging up right away i should of gotten a lil water even a trickle something.. as far as the working from the manhole.. i told the home owner i would try that as my next option. i got other work to do there tommrow so we will try the man hole option. the cutter was clean .. looks like it did do some grinding on something cause it made my cutter from rusty lookin to shiny again.. my signs from what i see .. is a dig up.. but i think imma run the camera thru tommrow. we just didnt have it on us today! i dont carry that around with me.. cost to much to get broke in the truck or grow legs


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> You didn't try a pressure bag?


 u mean a blow bag? no i havent gotten a chance to use them yet.. i hear alot of about them but i hear that a blow bag is only a relief, it doesn't fix the problem. so i don't know.. never had to use them.. i never came across a sewer that i couldn't rod and 80% of the time the spear head got it to open enough for it to drain and run a camera down. so never needed one.. ill stop at the supply house and see if they have a blow bag for 4" main .. if it works good ill grab a few of em:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A blow bag would be a good option to hopefully open the line enough to get a camera in there. 








Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Affordable said:


> u mean a blow bag? no i havent gotten a chance to use them yet.. i hear alot of about them but i hear that a blow bag is only a relief, it doesn't fix the problem.


Technically, any thing you do to unstop it is only a relief until the line is repaired. lol.

You need some blow bags.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

without a jetter, i'd snake it from the manhole to the house with a sectional. If I'm on a snaking job without making any progress after 20 minutes of rodding, either the line is broke, something is seriously wrong or I need to change my approach. I can't imagine 7 hours rodding 1 drain.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> without a jetter, i'd snake it from the manhole to the house with a sectional. If I'm on a snaking job without making any progress after 20 minutes of rodding, either the line is broke, something is seriously wrong or I need to change my approach. I can't imagine 7 hours rodding 1 drain.



Well U Know I Was Trying Not To Get In The Man Hole.. Let Alone u ever try to feed a spartan 1065 Thru A Man Hole 8 Feet Deep! knowing That If The Person u got above u on the street running the pump pedal is not paying attention and that cable binds up and jumps back.. .. ya no room to move.. your gonna get hurt.. but what i think ill do .. is im going to try that. but with a stick of pvc and a elbow .. lol .. but yes i know it was a over kill. but my price is set either way.. 180.00 if im there for 1/2 hr or 7 hrs its all the same.. thats why i have so many customers .. good prices.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

How long is your coil 75ft 3/8? Or 100ft 5/8?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

JAraiza said:


> How long is your coil 75ft 3/8? Or 100ft 5/8?


 actually i got a total of 125 feet not including the leader. but 
3/4" x 125' INNER CORE NO. 4
2 - 50' links and 1 - 25' link


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Affordable said:


> but my price is set either way.. 180.00 if im there for 1/2 hr or 7 hrs its all the same.. thats why i have so many customers .. good prices.


Seriously??


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Try a blow bag, if you are going to run from the man hole to house, use a piece of pipe with a 45 on it instead of climbing in.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Seriously??


ya i just like to let them know i really do try to get there sewer open.. but this is the longest i stayed on a rod job. i feel bad cause the way they screwed her on her other work the last plumbers did


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Try a blow bag, if you are going to run from the man hole to house, use a piece of pipe with a 45 on it instead of climbing in.


Exactly what i was gonna do.. cause if u know like i know what that cable will do to u when it bites u.. its not fun and dosent take much if u hit a broken peace of clay or cast tile.. it will bind and it will curl...and in a manhole u have no where to run.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Affordable said:


> Well U Know I Was Trying Not To Get In The Man Hole.. Let Alone u ever try to feed a spartan 1065 Thru A Man Hole 8 Feet Deep! knowing That If The Person u got above u on the street running the pump pedal is not paying attention and that cable binds up and jumps back.. .. ya no room to move.. your gonna get hurt.. but what i think ill do .. is im going to try that. but with a stick of pvc and a elbow .. lol .. but yes i know it was a over kill. but my price is set either way.. 180.00 if im there for 1/2 hr or 7 hrs its all the same.. thats why i have so many customers .. good prices.


Work it through a pvc pipe stubbed into the lateral. One person job with the machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

No need to enter the manhole. Get 2" pvc pipe glue a street 45° to it. Cut it to a length where the 45 enters the sewer and the top of the pipe is sticking out a foot or two from the top of the manhole.

Now take the cutter off your cable, slide the cable through the pipe reattach the cutter and you're good to go.

What size cutter did you get through? You can try taping a hand towel to the cutter.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The whole line is probably a belly. If you have a 2nd guy have him listen at the manhole for your cable. When he hears it back up till he can't, your at the end on the "pulp". 

Grease blades? Tape up regular blades so they make a paddle this helps. 

Or a blow bag, canvas is the best. I use a small hose and a in line shut off to make sure I don't flood anything.


Oh and your a nut for nut charging.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Affordable said:


> ya i just like to let them know i really do try to get there sewer open.. but this is the longest i stayed on a rod job. i feel bad cause the way they screwed her on her other work the last plumbers did


90 minutes max--depending on your price. If we can't clear it, it has to be dug up.

This is not some mystery or voodoo. It is a pipe with water in it.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Had one last year like that. You have a busted line and your drilling through mud. Quit wasting time and locate and replace it. Sucks to have to tell them but its broken.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It is clearly cored. I agree with a previous post that says you must have a belly. The belly lets things jell up and you can pass it with your blades but it won't open. jetting is the best option. If you don't have a jetter then try the blow bag. If you don't have one of those you can try the wrap the blades with a rag and duck tape trick. You should stop at the supply house and pickup one of the canvas blow bags made by General. If the blow bag won't open it, Stop and get someone with a jetter.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I had one last week, ran cable several times, tried blow up bag and it did not work. I ran a water hose in the line for a while and the water level never changed. I told the owner line has a belly needs replaced. Made that statement on invoice and collected my money.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

I try to avoid cabling from the manhole to the house... Especially deep manholes. If I have to cable, I use 3" pvc with 45's to make up the difference to the street, and cable through the 3" from the manhole to the house.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had one awhile back that it was a 4' core of grease. It didn't show up on my cable, and I was into the MH, I finally got it moving. But like I said, my cable showed no signs of grease.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here most Chicago drain cleaners will have a 2" wide "c" channel rail with a gradual bend on the end to rod from outside catch basins and manholes. When I get out if the hospital, I will take a picture for you all.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Here most Chicago drain cleaners will have a 2" wide "c" channel rail with a gradual bend on the end to rod from outside catch basins and manholes. When I get out if the hospital, I will take a picture for you all.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


How long can c channel that be? I'd like to be able to run vents with one man.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Your cable end was rusty and now shiny and you know where the difficult section is. There is your break in the line. Check your top soil and I bet you find a small dip in the yard. Sounds like a great place to install another cleanout in the yard.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber said:


> How long can c channel that be? I'd like to be able to run vents with one man.


8 feet is the one I have. Ridgid made a nice telescoping steel guide tube. It went from 8' to 14'

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Is the cleanout you're using standing full of water?


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

To hell with the drain....Ratz is in the hospital. Hope all is well!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> To hell with the drain....Ratz is in the hospital. Hope all is well!


 I thought he got better and escaped thru the sewer..


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had some like that.The one I remember most is when I was a helper and my JM made me go down in manhole and tape an old work glove to the knives .He pulled it back slowly and you guys know the rest of story ,it looked like a thousand gallons of rotten oatmeal coming into manhole.
I have dug them up and the dried sewage looked like a hornets nest.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We just had a place that took 8the hours to get flowing. Line was packed with food and grease. 

I am glad I was in the ICU during that mess.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like a soft clog to me! I had one a while back that actually went from the street to the second floor apt, yes I said 2nd floor the first floor had been vacant for some time and the paper products built up to the second floor toilet! Darndest one I ever cleared I rodded for about 4 hours with a big sectional and a 3.5" cutter and a hose flooding it as much as I could before it finally broke open outside! If I had it to do over I would have jetted it!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Have had a few like that. From what the op is describing. I say the line is broke. Classic examples. Shiny cutter etc.

also If you are working from an out side clean out are you sure there is not a side sewer that connects to the houses plumbing? Had this mess happen to me before. The house had a sewer that actualy went out back about 50 feet than curved around to the front


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

For me this sounds like a simple fix:yes::yes: 

No need for a blow bag!!
No need for a jetter!!


All you need is a 2nd tech with you, 1 guy rodding the line and the other listing to the cable from the man hole. The minute you hear the cable in the line you just have to back-up the cable alittle to work the problem free:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> For me this sounds like a simple fix:yes::yes:
> 
> No need for a blow bag!!
> No need for a jetter!!
> ...


Or run a 4" cutter with a rag duct taped to the cutter. Run it in on forward, roll it up. If the line is not open then run it in on reverse and roll it up slow and easy. It will open right up nine times out of ten.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

130 PLUMBER said:


> For me this sounds like a simple fix:yes::yes:
> 
> No need for a blow bag!!
> No need for a jetter!!
> ...


A viable technique that might work...but if it's a deep belly or a broken line you can stir the muck all you want and it'll just sit there. 

That's why many suggest the blowbag or the jetter. If it's a deep belly you can force the soup up and out, then camera to confirm it's a belly or broken section.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> A viable technique that might work...but if it's a deep belly or a broken line you can stir the muck all you want and it'll just sit there.
> 
> That's why many suggest the blowbag or the jetter. If it's a deep belly you can force the soup up and out, then camera to confirm it's a belly or broken section.


 


Affordable said:


> only my 3 1/2 cutter no roots, no toilet paper, no mudd.. nothing .. gots me stumped. any clue? besides camera?


Since Affordable stated he ran 3 1/2" blade down the line tells me it's NOT a broken pipe!!!! even if he had a major belly in the line, the minute he pops the line open he would be able to flush out all the build-up from the belly with the weight of water rushing through


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Affordable said:


> .. gots me stumped. any clue? besides camera?


Call my office we will get it open for ya.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I got $100.00 that Ron gets it open in within 30 minutes with out using a jetter or blow bag :yes::yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I got $100.00 that Ron gets it open in within 30 minutes with out using a jetter or blow bag :yes::yes:


Now we are turning the PZ into a gambling parlor?? I'm in!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Since Affordable stated he ran 3 1/2" blade down the line tells me it's NOT a broken pipe!!!! even if he had a major belly in the line, the minute he pops the line open he would be able to flush out all the build-up from the belly with the weight of water rushing through


Good points...although conceivably you could have a break and/or a sludge pocket of mud that could resist minimal static head pressure in the line. 

I don't rod as much as many so still got plenty of room for improvement on techniques...I really like the "tying a rag to the head" idea btw. I've never tried or considered that before this post, heh :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Good points.
> 
> I don't rod as much as many so still got plenty of room for improvement on techniques...I really like the "tying a rag to the head" idea btw. I've never tried or considered that before this post, heh :thumbsup:


Shop rags work really well, they are pretty tough.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> No need to enter the manhole. Get 2" pvc pipe glue a street 45° to it. Cut it to a length where the 45 enters the sewer and the top of the pipe is sticking out a foot or two from the top of the manhole.
> 
> Now take the cutter off your cable, slide the cable through the pipe reattach the cutter and you're good to go.
> 
> ...


This is a great trick I've used a few times when I didn't have access to a jetter or jetting may have caused other issues like flooding. It acts as sort of a plunger. It's even more effective if you can build head pressure behind the blockage to the highest point possible without flooding the homes interior. (be sure to allow cable displacement in your allowance)

If you take a 14" x 14" (or so) cloth towel and center it in the cutter blade...then wind it into sort of a ball, making sure the tail edges of the towel wont unwind when you operate it in the forward position...then duct tape the loose ends well to the cable just under the widest part of the blade.

I would recommend to use this before a blowbag unless you are sure there are no other connections to the sewer line....like a shared line with a neighbor or a foundation drain connection, etc., or you will make a real mess while your pumping all that water in there. While I love the idea of blowbags, you have to remember that they force sewage to defy gravity...sometimes up where it dosen't belong


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

The rag trick sound very interesting. Never heard or seen that done. I would jet it. Blow bags can be very messy. Stopped using them except for outside clean outs. Having the manhole right there would be all ready with shoving the cam in from outlet in. Those things can handle more than you might know. Never broke one. The bosses would freak if they know half the crap I did. lol If its grease you will see it on the dry side. It sorta looks like a huge spider egg.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never seen a soft stoppage of sludge polish up a head. 3.5 inch head will still go through a 4 inch pipe when there is a break in the line. The shiny head is significant to me. If it was sludge (soft stoppage) there would be signs of it located in the windings of the cable and he could see it when he gets it to the manhole.

Less than a 4 inch belly you can hear the cable entering the liquid and when it penetrated through the liquid. The 3rd and final indicator is the feel of the cable as you are running, which has already been stated was noticeable at one real difficult area. It may not be a root ball however it may be a thick root and the snapping of the cable may allow the cable to push by especially using 5/8 cable.

I would like to know the location of cable or Verizon in relation to the building sewer or tap.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Shop rags work really well, they are pretty tough.


I like to cut mine into thinner strips so if the line is broke they will break off.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had some cutters get shined up where there was no break. Usually means the cutter was working a tight turn or a blockage in a turn. Now if the inside of the blade was shined up, that means gravel in the line.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I would like to know the location of cable or Verizon in relation to the building sewer or tap.



Heh...I've seen that before...directional bore right through the sewer :furious:

Can't see a 3-1/2" head getting by and leaving the blockage, though.

Lot's of good ideas here...hopefully OP will send a camera from manhole back toward house and tell us what he finds :thumbsup:

Use a length of pipe with an 1/8 bend on the bottom to guide camera into the drain opening...and settle this!


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I had one awhile back that it was a 4' core of grease. It didn't show up on my cable, and I was into the MH, I finally got it moving. But like I said, my cable showed no signs of grease.


Thats Exactly What i had going on with me.. how ever neither way worked.. the blow bag or the manhole trick.. so.. she gonna get back to me.. when she has the money to jet it out then camera it.. see what goes on.. but im willing to bet the way the plumbers where that did her line from the sidewalk to the house.. didnt use stone.. i found there clay tiles all over the yard .. even after 8 months.. and not a hint of stone . go figgure lol. anyways im willing to bet a belly.. jetter should take care of it.. waiting on her to get the funds to go further.:thumbsup:


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Heh...I've seen that before...directional bore right through the sewer :furious:
> 
> Can't see a 3-1/2" head getting by and leaving the blockage, though.
> 
> ...


waiting on her money to get right to go to a further point.. and shes working crazy hours and barely home . so when i get a call back from her.. i sure will give u guys feed back with the pictures on this issue. cause im curious to find out tooo:thumbup:


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Call my office we will get it open for ya.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


ill tell u what man.. if u travel to kankakee ill, i will refer u to her and give her your number.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Affordable said:


> ill tell u what man.. if u travel to kankakee ill, i will refer u to her and give her your number.


Lol. I have traveled farther. But right now with me still in the hospital, I doubt my dad will send a truck down there.

Do you own a jetter? If not and I get out if here before the weekend I can meet you on site with mine. We can jet from the manhole.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Lol. I have traveled farther. But right now with me still in the hospital, I doubt my dad will send a truck down there.
> 
> Do you own a jetter? If not and I get out if here before the weekend I can meet you on site with mine. We can jet from the manhole.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


Sounds Great to me.. hope u get better man.. i at this time dont have a jetter. we had one but it grew legs and walked off. but i was thinkin of renting one they told me like 80.00 for 4 hrs to rent it.. but i wouldn't mind to wait for u if its before sunday. cause i cant expect her to wait till monday.. here ill tell u what call me.. 708-743-3523(Work Cell) or 708-534-9116(office) but yes would be nice to give u a lil work and to see your ideal on the problem.. if its a dig up .. who know maybe we can do it as a team.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Lol. I have traveled farther. But right now with me still in the hospital, I doubt my dad will send a truck down there.
> 
> Do you own a jetter? If not and I get out if here before the weekend I can meet you on site with mine. We can jet from the manhole.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


seeing that your from the chicago area i just gave a customer your phone number on your website.. i dont do work in downtown.. so i gave them your number.. just a small job.. gas leak.. told him ask for ron


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Affordable said:


> Sounds Great to me.. hope u get better man.. i at this time dont have a jetter. we had one but it grew legs and walked off. but i was thinkin of renting one they told me like 80.00 for 4 hrs to rent it.. but i wouldn't mind to wait for u if its before sunday. cause i cant expect her to wait till monday.. here ill tell u what call me.. 708-743-3523(Work Cell) or 708-534-9116(office) but yes would be nice to give u a lil work and to see your ideal on the problem.. if its a dig up .. who know maybe we can do it as a team.


Just a friendly peice of advice... This is a public forum. While the majority of people here will never use your numbers in a negative way, homeowners can still view these threads.

You should probably post personal info in Pm's... Mods you might want to clean that up for him.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have had some cutters get shined up where there was no break. Usually means the cutter was working a tight turn or a blockage in a turn. Now if the inside of the blade was shined up, that means gravel in the line.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


QUOTE
grinding on something cause it made my cutter from rusty lookin to shiny again.. 


This indicates the whole head is shiny to me and not just the outside. I have had a 3 inch cutter get by verizon cable that broke through pvc especially when it gets caught and springs ahead. I'll stand by what I have stated.Problem is the rough area where affordable had a tough time getting his cable through.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

Problem Solved ---- Rented A Ridgid Kj-2200 .. gas power 2000psi... Great Machine. works great.. and did the trick.. i did do it thru the manhole like Ron Said worked alot better.... then trying to go from the cleanout...








































So thanks Everyone For The Pointers .. And Thanks Ron.. Get Well Soon Ron.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

So what was in there?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> So what was in there?


Well FRom What I Could See is a whole lot of toilet paper , Greese and other flushable items.. when it came ozzing out the outlet it just kind of like ozzed out.. really slow but i couldn't see much besides alot of toilet paper
but.. there is still a problem on there line.. cause even after it let loose and i ran a hose down it... from one way and jetted from the other.. when i packed up and looked .. still had about 1/2 to 1 1/2 " of water so i say gots a belly.. or the new pipe that hacks installed 8 months ago.. didnt pitch it or was actually under pitched... either way.. there is a belly


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

They prolly over dug a section, dropped the pipe in and went on.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I know it's hard to be safe and make money but being in a manhole is a confined space that I wouldn't enter without the right equipment even if it's shallow! Besides that could easily be worked with a 45 on a piece of pipe to run the jetter through and you wouldn't even have to get dirty!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I know it's hard to be safe and make money but being in a manhole is a confined space that I wouldn't enter without the right equipment even if it's shallow! Besides that could easily be worked with a 45 on a piece of pipe to run the jetter through and you wouldn't even have to get dirty!


I agree with Deerslayer.. won't go down there after learning 2 sewer workers sucmbed to death with meth gas nearby.. the sewer was only 5 ft deep.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I agree with Deerslayer.. won't go down there after learning 2 sewer workers sucmbed to death with meth gas nearby.. the sewer was only 5 ft deep.


i was only in for a matter of minutes . once i got the feed started it pulled it self the rest of the way.. till it hit the build up.. then i just had to pull back and fourth a about 20 times till it all came out. but thats the way the dice roll.. but its done.. im actually lookin at a friends spartan 717 jetter what do u guys think of that model.. its like in excellent shape .. even have the pressure washer peace to go with it. all nozels everything for 900.00


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

nice work. wouldn't of caught me going in that manhole


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's your life but way to many people get sucumbed to methane poisoning. Is plumbing worth dying for? But it's your life. Back to the 717, way to small for anything bigger then 2" and so was the kj2200. You really need at least 3.5 gpm to be effective. Also the 717 is electric and maxes out alot of breakers.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

You would have to pay me no less than 10 grand to get inside a man hole.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Affordable said:


> i was only in for a matter of minutes . once i got the feed started it pulled it self the rest of the way.. till it hit the build up.. then i just had to pull back and fourth a about 20 times till it all came out. but thats the way the dice roll.. but its done.. im actually lookin at a friends spartan 717 jetter what do u guys think of that model.. its like in excellent shape .. even have the pressure washer peace to go with it. all nozels everything for 900.00


 It takes less a minute to be knocked out by meth gas without knowing it.. why do phone/electric company always have fan "pumping" in air into manhole. Next time, when renting sewer equipment, rent the manhole fan too.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I rent the entire confined space entry setup Tripod, blower, meter ETC less than $200 a day around here and I am worth it! I build it into the cost of the job! Hell I am just an employee but when it comes to my safety I will do it right or not at all!:thumbup:

Not picking at you brother just realize that even though you got lucky it's a big risk! At the very least you should meter the space!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

JAraiza said:


> You would have to pay me no less than 10 grand to get inside a man hole.


I am thinking in cash up front just for me to consider getting down there


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

JAraiza said:


> You would have to pay me no less than 10 grand to get inside a man hole.


I would be a richman at that price!


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Ok maybe not 10 grand, but well over a $2500 for sure.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

JAraiza said:


> Ok maybe not 10 grand, but well over a $2500 for sure.


 i only charged the lady 300.00 .. do u think im too cheap?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Affordable said:


> i was only in for a matter of minutes . once i got the feed started it pulled it self the rest of the way.. till it hit the build up.. then i just had to pull back and fourth a about 20 times till it all came out. but thats the way the dice roll.. but its done.. im actually lookin at a friends spartan 717 jetter what do u guys think of that model.. its like in excellent shape .. even have the pressure washer peace to go with it. all nozels everything for 900.00


It only takes a couple of breaths to be overcome, then you're dead. It's one of those dangers being tough won't work on...

It's not worth saving the time or money...


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Life pays what you ask of it.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Affordable said:


> i only charged the lady 300.00 .. do u think im too cheap?


that is cheap for me, but i hate going in manholes anyway


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Affordable said:


> i only charged the lady 300.00 .. do u think im too cheap?


You can charge what you like! But if I did it it would be $200 for the confined space gear! $200 for the jetter and hourly for my time!

Working cheap really don't get you more work just less money for the work you do!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Affordable said:


> i only charged the lady 300.00 .. do u think im too cheap?


Your living up to your name, fo sho.

But you hung with it and got the job done, and that is the most important thing IMO.


----------

